# New verticle garden



## timo5150 (Jan 22, 2012)

I ran accross this new verticle garden at the self reliant expo. Pretty cool for city dwellers or just anyone without much room to grow. No I do not sell them just thought its a great idea, here is an article on it
http://www.rockymountainsurvival.com/the-urban-garden/


----------

